# Turkeys with bow



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Anything different i should do to my deer bow to stick these things???? Will my deer broadeheads work fine???


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, your deer broadheads will do fine. You don't need a 2 1/2'' diameter like some of those broadheads out there. I use Muzzy and it does great. You just have to be able to make a very good shot. It's not as easy as they make it look on TV of course. But you need to check your bow for sound. Make sure you are totally silent when you draw. If you are shooting anything other than a whisker bisket, then you should place a small piece of tissue paper over your rest to prevent sound from your arrow on your rest. Deer can hear this, and turkeys really can. Other than that, get down and cover up! Hope this helps, this is just my past experience, and my .02


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I shoot a Muzzy 4 blade 100 grain with a grasshopper behind it, that muzzy bites and won't let go!


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Well I have to disagree about not needing the 2 1/2 in. broadhead. I have killed 23 birds with my bow now and have shot them with every kind of broadhead. MY!!! exsperience has been great with my expandables with large cutting diameter. With regular broadheads I have lost afew birds and also had to chase many of them for a while. Dont get me wrong if you make a great hit they will not go far, but I am human and will not always make a perfect hit. This is where the large expandables come into play. I have had only one bird go anywhere after being shot with expandables. I am currently shooting vortex broadheads with 2 3/4 cutting, they really do a great job on the turkeys. Good luck with your turkey hunting.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Remington 7400

What is your opinion on those 4 blade muzzy's???? I shoot mechanical right now but was planning on switching to muzzy's. I like the 3 blade but how does the 4 blade fly??

Tator


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The 4 blade Muzzy will in my experience fly almost, ALMOST like a field point. I custom fletch all of my arrows, when I use a straight clamp, and Dura Vanes, I can keep 4 arrows under 3 inches at 30 yards. Pretty good in my opinion, Of course field points will all be touching at that range. The bow has nothing to do with it, I am shooting a Bear Buckmaster Jackie Bushman Edition, set at 68 pounds and clocking close to 320 FPS, needless to say it is one fast bow. If your bow is tuned, you can shoot fixed baldes as good as any expandable on the market.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> If your bow is tuned, you can shoot fixed baldes as good as any expandable on the market.


 *VERY TRUE.* :beer: I had the privilege of a flock make their way through my deer stand location last fall (no fall season license) and thought I'd test out their movement tolerance for the fun of it from my stand. Lets just say I was busted. I hunted them on the ground with the bow and unless you have a double layered burlap blind with small shooting windows it's really tough. Good luck to you, I'm going to get a trophy full body mounted tom with the bow hopefully one of these years.


----------

